# Uterine Polyp or Fibroid??



## Lisa92881

Hey ladies! I had my hsg Monday and found that my tubes are open :thumbup: but I have a polyp or fibriod that I need to have removed. :cry: Anyone have experience with this?? I'm trying not to freak out, and I'm mostly upset that it's yet another obstacle in the way of getting our BFP! :nope:


----------



## courtneycvt12

Hey girl! I just found out that I might have a polyp, well they want to scope first to figure out what it is....isn't that just peachy! If you do have a polyp, they will give you general anesthesia so you won't feel a thing! Maybe some cramps afterward and your chances of fertility go waaaaay up afterwards from what I have read. I wouldn't sweat it!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah my dr wants to do a d&c and hysteroscopy to remove it (assuming it's a polyp, I guess if it's a fibriod there's other steps we need to take)...under anesthesia which really freaks me out!! When's your appt??


----------



## Chels710

I was in the exact same boat a few months ago. My Re discovered polyp on an u/s in June and I had it removed in August. I was really worried about it too, especially because they did it as an outpatient surgery, though most doctors can do it in their clinics. However, it really wasn't a big deal. The anesthesia was unpleasent because it made me really nauseous, but i remember nothing about the surgery. As a matter of fact, when I opened my eyes I asked my husband when they were going to get started. Afterwards, I was crampy for a few days. No worse than AF. I waitied one complete cycle before TTC again with clomid (but tried naturally). I'm 12DPO and hoping and praying that AF stays away and getting rid of the polyp was a success!

Fingers crossed and good luck to you!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks for sharing your experience. I hope AF stays away and you get a BFP! 

So you also had issues ovulating? Did your dr recommend waiting a cycle to take Clomid or was that your decision?? I don't always ovulate on my own, which is why the dr ordered the hsg, which showed the polyp. Sigh, it's like one big chain of events!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

i have a fibroid that is transmural. My FS says that there is not need for surgery because it is not on my lining. Makes me wonder though. Your doctor couldn't tell the difference in a polyp or a fibroid?


----------



## Lisa92881

It wasn't my dr that did my hsg, she was just going by the report from the radiologist. I think they can tell once they're in there, but hard to tell through xray. So you just don't do anything for yours??


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Lisa92881 said:


> It wasn't my dr that did my hsg, she was just going by the report from the radiologist. I think they can tell once they're in there, but hard to tell through xray. So you just don't do anything for yours??

Not right now i don't. My FS said that as long as it doesn't touch my lining and its not pushing into my uterus, we are fine. I go back to see him nov 14 and i'm going to be asking alot of questions about it! From what i have read, many ladies can get pregnant with fibroids it just depends on the location.

This is what i found:

Polyps and fibroids are abnormal masses that can affect a woman's uterus. The difference resides on their size, where they are located and the risks they create.

Definitions

A polyp, according to the Journal of the American Medical Association, is an overproduction of tissue cells that form in the lining of the uterus. Fibroids (also known as myomas or leiomyomata) are benign tumors (non-cancerous) composed of smooth muscle cells and collective tissue cells that grow inside or outside the uterus.


Polyps and fibroids can grow as a single tumor or in a cluster. They vary in size and shape. Polyps can be the size of a sesame seed to a size of a golf ball; fibroids can range from the size of a small marble to, in extreme cases, the size of a watermelon.

Causes and Risks


Researchers, medical practitioners and scientists do not know what causes polyps or fibroids. According to the National Health Institute, women capable of bearing children can have fibroids, and black American women are three to five times more likely to be diagnosed with fibroids. Women in their 40s and 50s who are obese, have high blood pressure or take tamoxifen as part of drug therapy for breast cancer are more likely to develop polyps.


Signs and Symptoms 


Since the causes are not known, many women have fibroids and don't know it. Some women have no symptoms, but, as outlined by the Food and Drug Administration, JAMA, and the NHI, these are some:

Polyps

 Bleeding after menopause.
 Irregular menstrual bleeding that varies in duration and heaviness.

Fibroids

 Lower-back pain.
 Constant urination.
 Abnormal vaginal bleeding, such as bleeding between periods, heavy bleeding, and painful periods.
 Pain during sex.
 Fatigue caused by anemia (loss of blood from the abnormal bleeding).
 Pelvic pain.
 Infertility; recurring miscarriages or premature child labor.


Tests 


Polyps and fibroids are discovered during a gynecological examination. If a woman's doctor discovers she has an abnormally shaped uterus or feels a lump, the doctor performs a transvaginal ultrasound or a hysteroscopy to examine it further. These procedures help the doctor to determine the size of any growths or tumors and where they are located in the uterus.


Treatment/Outlook 


According to the National Health Institute, treatment options depend on the size, location, number of growths or tumors, and if a woman hopes to have children. To treat polyps or fibroids, women have these options:

 A myomectomy: surgery in which the fibroids are removed but the uterus is intact.

 A uterine artery embolization (UAE): a non-surgical procedure that blocks the flow of blood to the main artery supplying the uterus. However, with this procedure, there is a chance that a woman will become infertile.

 Have an intrauterine device inserted in the uterus where the female hormone progesterone is released to reduce the amount of uterine bleeding. This procedure works better with women with small fibroids.

 A hysterectomy, in which the fibroids and the uterus are removed. If a polyp is discovered to contain cancerous cells, this might be the only




Read more: Difference Between a Polyp and a Fibroid | eHow.com https://www.ehow.com/facts_5619874_difference-between-polyp-fibroid.html#ixzz1cgOX4c3g


----------



## gigglebox

I can't comment on having a polyp but I wanted to share my experience with the d&c. After irregular periods a couple years ago my doctor decided to do a saline ultrasound (where the pump your uterus full of saline and do an ultrasound) as they suspected I had a polyp. The ultrasound confirmed a polyp and I was schedule for a h/d&c to remove it. I had never in my life be put under and was terrified! But the experience itself wasn't bad at all. They hooked me up to an IV (in my head instead of arm). The last thing I remember was laying on the table and then I was out. When I woke up I actually felt really good and calm. I was wrapped tightly in blankets and was so cozy! 

Unfortunately they had misdiagnosed me and I actually had a small division in my uterus (knows as a "sub septate") that they couldn't do anything about, which meant I just had unnecessary surgery :dohh: and though *that* part of it was awful, the procedure itself was fine. They told me to expect some bad cramping in the next couple days, similar to a bad period, but I only had mild cramping.


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks for sharing gigglebox! And I think I congratulated you over the summer when you got your bfp but congrats again. 

I did get anesthesia when I was like 17 and got my wisdom teeth out, and apparently I woke up sobbing hysterically and asking what time it was. Lol. Oh dear. My hubby doesn't know what he's in for. I told my mom she better come instead cause at least she's been through it before. :haha:


----------



## danni2kids

Lisa92881 said:


> Hey ladies! I had my hsg Monday and found that my tubes are open :thumbup: but I have a polyp or fibriod that I need to have removed. :cry: Anyone have experience with this?? I'm trying not to freak out, and I'm mostly upset that it's yet another obstacle in the way of getting our BFP! :nope:

Hi Lisa, i too have a small polyp, which i was booked into have removed tomorrow, but i rescheduled it until after xmas. Im terrified of general anaesthetics!!!! You would think after 2 c-sections nothing would faze me but i hate the thought of being but under!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh c'mon, have it done so you can tell me all about it!! :haha: I'm the opposite, I want it done ASAP even though in scared! I have a consultation on the 16th and hope to schedule it then. I will let you know how it goes!!


----------



## Lisa92881

How did they find yours?


----------



## harveydog

I had a polyp a few years back, had to go to hospital as a day case at 8am, I was out by 4pm, a little uncomfortable for a few days but nothing worse than period cramp. I now have a little boy after 10 years of trying, so it doesn't affect your chances.


----------



## Lisa92881

harveydog said:


> I had a polyp a few years back, had to go to hospital as a day case at 8am, I was out by 4pm, a little uncomfortable for a few days but nothing worse than period cramp. I now have a little boy after 10 years of trying, so it doesn't affect your chances.

Lovely story, thank you. :) I'm hoping I can schedule it for a Friday, that way I'll have the weekend to recover just in case I'm uncomfortable. I work with special needs preschoolers, so it can get physical at times! :dohh:


----------



## danni2kids

Lisa92881 said:


> How did they find yours?

Pelvic ultrasound, to find out the cause of my irregular bleeding. My RE said you can fall pregnant and carry a baby with a polyp, but she said the FS that im going to see will want it out. Yes let me know how you go.


----------



## danni2kids

Lisa92881 said:


> Oh c'mon, have it done so you can tell me all about it!! :haha: I'm the opposite, I want it done ASAP even though in scared! I have a consultation on the 16th and hope to schedule it then. I will let you know how it goes!!

Hey how did your polyp removal go, im finally going in next week for the procedure!!


----------



## mk8

Hi girls (hey Lisa!)

I'm so happy to see so many if you get your bfp after your polyp removal- gives me hope!

I'm resurrecting this thread in the hope that I find ladies in similar situations to share the experience with. 

I just received my hsg result- indicating that my uterine cavity is slightly irregular and possibly due to submucosal Fibroids. I'm meeting a private doc on mon to discuss. I guess I have a few questions in mind:
- what does the radiologist mean by "possibly"?
- how will this affect me fertility?
- how do they think it's a fibroid and not polyp?
- what treatment will be recommended and what are the risks? 
- why did the hsg suggest an irregular cavity when my transvaginal ultrasound say everything with the cavity is regular? Very odd to me.

If you have been/are in the same boat, I'd live to hear from you. Thanks


----------



## ttcbaby117

what does the radiologist mean by "possibly"? - I guess he isnt a dr so he doesnt want to speculate
- how will this affect me fertility? - Submucosal fibroids will hinder the ability for implantation, but they are also the easiest to remove, through Hysteroscopic resection.
- how do they think it's a fibroid and not polyp? - That I dont know, I guess each have their own visual characteristics...I do know that they will not be sure until they go in and look. The good news is that both can be dealt with through the hysterscopy, I have had 2 and they arent that bad.
- what treatment will be recommended and what are the risks? - I think you should speak to your dr about that. It all depends on the size of the fibroid at this point as well as how much of the fibroid is actually sticking out in to the uterus and how much is in the wall. 
- why did the hsg suggest an irregular cavity when my transvaginal ultrasound say everything with the cavity is regular? Very odd to me. - The HSG will show if there is anything sticking into the cavity which will cause it to be abnormal. submucosals make them abnormal. When an HSG is done it should fill the cavity of the uterus and then flush out through the tubes. While it is filling into the uterus it will also highlight any defects that are seen. 

The best thing to do is speak to your dr and educate yourself about fibroids and the difference in their locations as well as the different treatments that are available....the course of action taken is case specific as well as fibroid specific. Another note of advice, make sure you have a dr that has worked with these kinds of fibroids....Many dr will say they know what they are doing....but if you do decide to get the fibroid surgically removed you need someone who will reduce your chances of scare tissue. Good luck hun and let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## mk8

Thank you TTC! I will keep you all posted.


----------

